# Fury Vs Klitschko



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

Fury to win. Hes looking in good shape. And he's entertaining. He's uploaded a video smashing a watermelon on his head this morning. What a guy.

Will any of you be watching the fight and if so what's your thoughts?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Wernionsinks (Nov 16, 2015)

I am a fan of Fury. He's really in good shape. I think the fight will be interesting.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 1, 2015)

Even as a fury fan, I. Didn't think he could beat Vladimir. Old timer is a great champion and knows how to win. Always thought if he could beat him at his own game then he would win. He did and he won. Vladimir looked lost during the fight, onlye hitting Tyson with effect in the final round.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2015)

Awful fight, Vlad is one of the boringest fighters I've ever seen..All he does is Jab and hug. 


You want to see a real boxer? Triple G delivers.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah he was out of steam in that last round Fury. I thought he could do it but also thought he could be knocked out if Klitchscko landed a good shot. Furys style seems really awkward even for himself. Seems off balance a lot. But it obviously works.


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Rematch is on tba 2016.

Should be a good one. I rather enjoyed the first fight, I take boxing as it is, which is a half decent fighting sport. Like wwe, it's good days in the heavyweight has long gone.

I think the second fight will be a lot different, for both fighters. Vladimir will have to come out chasing the fight and not playing his normal boring style. He can't, fury will out box him that way. Vladimir can train to defeat him by adjusting and now knows what could beat him. He also knows he had him beat in the twelfth and will build on that.

Tyson knows how to beat him. They will game plan as they did before. They claimed that they had a few gameplans but couldn't execute. This time they will have to execute and more.

I believe that Tyson will have a lot harder time in the next fight. I also believe that he will win, I don't think it's by as much, maybe 1-2 rounds.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

Fury was just stripped of one of his belts for not fighting the next in line and giving klichko a rematch, and on another front he's a mosogynist.

B4L


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Fury was just stripped of one of his belts for not fighting the next in line and giving klichko a rematch, and on another front he's a mosogynist.
> 
> B4L


Gee, another one, just like Tyson?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Gee, another one, just like Tyson?


Yup, I guess his mother foresaw what he was going to be when she named him Tyson and not because he was her favorite boxer.

B4L


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup, I guess his mother foresaw what he was going to be when she named him Tyson and not because he was her favorite boxer.
> 
> B4L


I'm over watching overpaid prima Donna misogynistic serial domestic abusers in professional sports.

So I don't watch professional sports anymore, because that behavior just doesn't square with any part of what I think of as 'professional'.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm over watching overpaid prima Donna misogynistic serial domestic abusers in professional sports.
> 
> So I don't watch professional sports anymore, because that behavior just doesn't square with any part of what I think of as 'professional'.


Agree with overpaid part. Not all of them are bad role models but the only ones in the media are the bad ones so this all we see. Media has massively blew it up about what Tyson Fury said. Although most of what he said was wrong they left out anything good he said.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 9, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Fury was just stripped of one of his belts for not fighting the next in line and giving klichko a rematch, and on another front he's a mosogynist.
> 
> B4L


Klitschko should of let him fight the mandatory first really, he's lost a belt anyway now so he won't win them all back if he wins. Chances are Fury would of kept hold of them and would of fought him again after.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm over watching overpaid prima Donna misogynistic serial domestic abusers in professional sports.
> 
> So I don't watch professional sports anymore, because that behavior just doesn't square with any part of what I think of as 'professional'.


I feel ya! NFL and NBA being the worst offender; there are tremendous athletes in those sports who deserve accolades for for their performance on and off the feild, the one that comes to mind is Roberto Clemente.

B4L


----------



## Thor_ (Dec 9, 2015)

You see I don't mind fury, and I don't mind his antics. 

What did he say that way so bad. A fit women looks nice in a dress, which she does.

By saying my wife place is in the kitchen and looking after the kids. Not only was this the view of many, in the not so distant past. But something men joke about for years. I bet half of the 100k that voted for him to be struck off are ones that have made a similar joke. Everyone is acting like its the end of the world or he killed someone, move on for gods sake. 

It's not a big deal, he is allowed is his opinion/views. Maybe it's something he should keep to himself in the future. 

As for the belt he had been taken off him. You know David haye is after that belt so if given the chance he could fight Tyson. I can't stand haye,just something about him. Maybe it's the fact he can't back up his mouth. And is a looser


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Klitschko should of let him fight the mandatory first really, he's lost a belt anyway now so he won't win them all back if he wins. Chances are Fury would of kept hold of them and would of fought him again after.


Yes I agree but like any athlete he chased the big paycheck by signing a rematch! I even forgot the runnerup all I know is he comes by way of Russia. But I do know the big K.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> You see I don't mind fury, and I don't mind his antics.
> 
> What did he say that way so bad. A fit women looks nice in a dress, which she does.
> 
> ...


And that women should be in the kitchen and serve him tea. That kind of thinking is piggish.

B4L


----------

